# Apalachicola Bay Fishing Report May 6th



## Romans14Eleven (Feb 29, 2004)

Took a buddy of mine down to Apalachicola Bay yesterday to catch some fish. We fish underneath the west side of the John Gorrie Bridge on that stretch of land before the high bridge that goes to Apalachicola. We caught some mud minnows on the island first. Only to find thousands of pogies everywhere around the bridge. So we had plenty of both. The mullet were still a little too small. Only about an inch long. Started out on the first of the outgoing. We fish in a canoe and work the bridge pilings. Nothing doing until 11 except two huge Gaftopsail cats. A 3 and a 4 pounder. We figured the fish just weren't there....so we loaded up the canoe and were getting ready to head out, but I wanted to cast off the rocks there for a few minutes. First cast wham!. First fish on a pogie......a hybrid bass!!! Never caught one that far down in the bay before. He was around a 4 pound fish. Started catching a bunch of 16" to 17" reds, 1 15" flounder, another hybrid close to 5 pounds, and a couple of ladyfish. Tide becomes slack....all the commotion on the surface comes to an end. I'm thinking that now I know the flounder are there, I'm going to work those pilings again. Well the wind picked up and was too choppy for the canoe. So we stayed on the rocks and ended up with 9 HUGE Gaftopsails on mudminnows. We had three that were five pounds. What a fight! They sure can pull compared to a freshwater cat. Then in the evening as the tide started to go back out....we caught one keeper trout at 15". Some more ladies. And then another surprise. A 16" spanish mack. We headed out at dark worn out. Everything was caught on live bait(mudminnows and pogies), tossing out and bouncing the bottom on the way back. Real light weight. Only a split shot above the leader. It was fun to see the surface show when the fish turned on to feed. Its a fish mecca in that area with all the bait there.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

sounds like a great time was had!!!


----------



## mblanken (Nov 4, 2003)

I love days like that. The pogies are always a good sign. Anytime I've ever seen them in a port or river, the fishing has been great. They must be like fish snickers bars...they just can't get enough of them! Nice report.


----------

